

Announcing a New Database Widget Partnership with AngelList - joshuaxls
http://pandodaily.com/2012/03/14/announcing-a-new-database-widget-partnership-with-angellist

======
benmathes
We're hoping the parternship helps complet/polish our coverage when people see
their angellist profile up on pando daily, and pando gets a founder-driven
source of startup data.

Disclaimer: I'm just the eng that built the embed widget. Not a bizdev guy.
Please don't read anything into longterm product strategy and/or valley
gossip. That's not my bag.

